# Mayday.....



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

What do you do when you have a total lack of inspiration? Here I'm sitting with a B-25 that Paul put a lot of work into finding information and Terry doing the decals....still, I can't get my sorry *rse into gear to get her finished or the Beaufighter! 
I don't want to just get them finished, ie slap them together, just for the sake of it, because that would be disrespectful and not fair to those that helped me out... 

Honestly, this is doing my t*ts in!

The same goes for the '110, that Erich, Paul, Terry and others helped me out with as well.....

Just trying to apologise for taking so long guys....


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2009)

you have any WW 2 aviation vids ? if so pop one in that should get your creative juices flowing. Then get on the internet and search out other sites with good clear pics of the bird you are trying to piece together. hey we are behind you, lack of inspiration and burn out occurs with everything...........gag, did I say that, well that excludes cycling of course.

hang in there friend; you can always go extreme and combine the Bf 110G-2 and B-25 together and form your very own incredible what if !!

crap if that does not work go take a 5 mile walk and think of a beautiful women


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2009)

You could go back and look at the breaking news thread, OH, wait, wrong type of inspiration, sorry.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

Listen to 'We are the Champions' or 'Eye of the Tiger' heheeh that's what I did today when I had a lack on inspiration.


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I don't want to just get them finished, ie slap them together, just for the sake of it, because that would be disrespectful and not fair to those that helped me out...


Are they part of a group build?
If not, time out - it's a hobby, not a duty

Happens with everything from time to time - sometimes you just need to breathe some different air for a while.

I don't think the people who helped you would find that disrespectful.


----------



## piet (Dec 20, 2009)

Get layed!!

Piet


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok Jan. Now here you have Teamwork. With all the resources you've gotten. You either all share defeat or you finish and all share victory. 

Now the second picture that guy was telling me how his model right there is SOooooooooooo much more better than you...... comments?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2009)

Lucky, I'm a sorry son-of-a-bitch. I often use mental images of WW2 aircraft to help me fall asleep. Recently I was thinking about the Doolittle Raid and how the airmen must have contemplated their low level run into Tokyo. Flying so low, the pilot was certainly preoccupied with pure airmanship and attempting to avoid physical hazards. This is most out of the ordinary for a pilot. He would have to designate his shipmates for other critical activities such as navigation, engine/sytem management and fighter identification. Knowing that this was a one way trip in the B-25 makes this a heroic effort by all crews.

The other is the skip bombing accomplished by B-25 crews in the PTO. Examples include Rabaul. Can you imagine the low level attacks with B-25Cs... nose gunner suppressing fire. And rear gunner contributing to the chaos and reporting battle damage to the targets.

I dream of such expoits. God bless them all.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2009)

Have a drink!

Oh, that's been done.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok Lucky, now let's reflect on all that we've learned so far...

Set the models aside, and:

1) have a drink
2) ponder the B-25 and how it's crews waded into battle and gave the enemy hell
3) have another drink
2) get laid (this was chosen over girlie pix...for obvious reasons)
3) have another drink
4) set a mouse trap
5) something about a...damn, forgot what it was...oh well, have a drink, maybe it'll come to ya'

and...

did I mention have a drink?

At this point, I seriously doubt we'll be worried about the models...hell, have another drink.

Problem solved!


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2009)

screw all the above and get dragged out by riding your bike 50 miles

in fact quit screwing around and get a model built


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's ur pep talk Jan, right to the heart of it....

Listen jagoff, get u motherfu*kin ass in gear, stop fu*kin around and just sit down and start on something, ANYTHING.... 

This aint the goddamn time to be screwin around thinkin about pus*y and single malt, its time for u to get ur creative juices flowing and OWN those fu*kin unfinished kits....

Aint no one gonna hold ur hand Brother, sit ur ass down, get out some glue or paint, and FU*KIN GET UR SH!T SQUARED AWAY!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

Jeez, that just made me pick up a tube of Testors!!!

Matt, I do the same. Though by the time I get off the field I'm snoozing!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2009)

Holy Crap!

After a pep-talk like that, I'm thinking we won't see Lucky for a while...he's probably out there right now, building all his kits at once!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Erich got it almost right, but I think you'd alter it slightly to 'Take a beautiful woman and think about a five mile walk'!!
Now then, seeing you've already had a bollocking from Dan, I won't add anything, except GET YOUR BL**DY ACT TOGETHER ! If you don't mind, that is, old chap, don't you know!?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Is this the place to yell at Jan? Cause I have my two cents


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2009)

U havent earned that right yet Harrison...


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 21, 2009)

I feel your pain Jan

I'm in the same boat you are. I have some great models on my bench and I just can't get motivated to do a damn thing. I can't speak for you but by the time I get done with all the things I have to do everyday I'm just to tired.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, I feel the same way with school...although it's probably not nearly as hard as a job...still tires me out...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

The amount of time that I've almost fallen asleep at the desk Harrison.....
Anyway, I've taken up on some of the suggestions here, gone back to the Peggy Lou, looking for other subjects, like a 13 from 80th FG, Burma Banshees, no luck as of yet, among other things...
Wayne kindly sent me a 1/48 P-40N with decals for this FG, 89th Squadron I think it is....
Have also replied to an email that I got from a retired Marine Colonel, who's father (a Swede) served with VP-33 flying Black Cats. Would like to build his Black Cat which he flew on the night of September 5th '44, when he sank two Japanese destroyer escorts at masthead hight of Zamboanga....if possible.
Personally, I think it's the dark period and the amount of work at the moment.....being shattered, knackered and what not. Anyway, only work three nights this week and I think next week, so fingers crossed!

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2009)

Good to hear you're getting there old boy! i think you're right, it's this time of year, with dismal weather and tiredeness causing apathy. Strange, the plans and enthusiasm for modelling, and especially looking at future projects, are strong, but the will to actually get on with it is weak. Still, a few wee drams over Christmas and I'm sure we can all produce some stunning Fockefireschmitts!


----------



## Erich (Dec 22, 2009)

Jan

either put on some smooth quiet classical musik or play loud Schwere Metall, and work on one model at a time and finish it. yeah I am working on one title in particular but like always more questions and then answers and then trying to know in my fertile brain where to stop and continue the text. Hey all I know for the efforts put in by you/me and whomever it will work out for the best. am really excited about the stuff I am finding on my cousins unit found nowhere else from my understanding so it should be a total bitchin experience when completed ................ be positive !

the Big E ~


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

Can't be anything but positive among you guys! It's because of all the work in research that you guys put in, that p*sses me off the most with this not getting anything done in the production line. To be brutally honest, I feel like being a bit disrespectful to all your efforts...
Hopefully with an extra night off this and next week, I'll get things going again.

Back to ogle in the '110 and the Stuka books etc....

Erich, I think that I'd prefer some classical instead for the meral thingy....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll say to you what I said in a job interview once when asked what I would do to get co-workers to get to work. I pounded my fist lightly on the desk and said "Get to work"!!! Was a pretty layed back interview and the guy just laughed. I did get the job.

So I say to you Jan, GET TO WORK!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sir! Yes Sir!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2009)

I should listen to my own words and get to work on my P-47 for the Heavy Hitters Group Build


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn skippy u should...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2009)

Uh oh, now I'm getting myself in trouble Going to get to work on it this weekend after the Christmas mess is done and over with. Still need to find some of those magnifying glass thingies so my eyes can see to paint those small cockpit details.


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hate to revisit this...but feeling similar too......


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 25, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> -cut-
> Erich, I think that I'd prefer some classical instead for the meral thingy....



...Wagner...try Wagner...I always get this insane urge to invade Poland, whenever I listen to Wagner!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2010)

Nothing is so inspiring as putting on Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, Fourth Movement......

Freude, schöner Götterfunken
Tochter aus Elysium,
Wir betreten feuertrunken,
Himmlische, dein Heiligtum!

Amamzing piece and very uplifting when you consider he was almost deaf when he wrote this!


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 25, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Nothing is so inspiring as putting on Beethoven's Ninth Syphony, Fourth Movement......
> 
> Freude, schöner Götterfunken
> Tochter aus Elysium,
> ...



*WHAT?*

tom


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, I'll put it in perspective.

Its the music played all over the first 'Die Hard' movie with Bruce Willis.

and in 'Clockwork Orange'

its also known as 'Ode to Joy'


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, truly a classic:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A_

tom


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 26, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> ...Wagner...try Wagner...I always get this insane urge to invade Poland, whenever I listen to Wagner!



POLAND? if i am going to invade anyplace or start a revolution its got to be warm, sunny, white sand beaches, crystal blue water, hot women, and have its own rum company.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmm, that's the North of England safe then!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Almost lost motivation today BUT have a quick look at this photo and I'm motivated again. Whose the handsome guy in the cockpit?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yankee Doodle?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like someone about to drop there pants and dangle their butt out the window.......might have nightmares now....


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 11, 2010)

I always try to pick models that are a bit inspirational. So anything Fleet Air Arm, British 1939-1969 or ugly/a bit unusual. Having said that, I have a half-built Sea Fury that I have nothing but apathy for. I started it a while back, got a base coat on, and have had no desire to work on it since.

I am rather excited about payday though, as I will be exchanging my readies for a Revell 1/72 T-2 Buckeye (it's naval, albeit American) and a Smer Amiot 143 (do they get any uglier?). Also got a Gannet and a Novo Gloster Javelin in the stash, both of which I am looking forward to, even if there is a certain amount of trepidation about taking on the Javelin!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> I always try to pick models that are a bit inspirational. So anything Fleet Air Arm, British 1939-1969 or ugly/a bit unusual. Having said that, I have a half-built Sea Fury that I have nothing but apathy for. I started it a while back, got a base coat on, and have had no desire to work on it since.
> 
> I am rather excited about payday though, as I will be exchanging my readies for a Revell 1/72 T-2 Buckeye (it's naval, albeit American) and a Smer Amiot 143 (do they get any uglier?). Also got a Gannet and a Novo Gloster Javelin in the stash, both of which I am looking forward to, even if there is a certain amount of trepidation about taking on the Javelin!



Take a deep breath and go for it....you'll do ok!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Almost lost motivation today BUT have a quick look at this photo and I'm motivated again. Whose the handsome guy in the cockpit?



I think its an FBI pic of that kid who stole a plane and crashed it in the Bahamas. Yeah, "the Barefoot Bandit"!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Kept whining 'it's not a B-25, it's a B-17!.....it's not a B-25, it's a B-17!'


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 11, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> POLAND? if i am going to invade anyplace or start a revolution its got to be warm, sunny, white sand beaches, crystal blue water, hot women, and have its own rum company.



Yup, Poland. And then I get funny ideas about invading Norway, France, Luxembourg, the Netherlands and Belgium, and then ponder a possible invasion of England - and then adding Italy, Japan and Russia as my ally. 
Now you know why I _don't_ like to listen to Wagner. 

Hmmm, come to think of it, it _is _rather obvious that Hitler never tried to play RISK, innit?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm invading the Bahamas with my newly aquired B-25


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2010)

I need to seek help! This cronic Startus Notfinishitis closely related to another variant of the Startus family...Changeitis Halfwayticus.....

Workload and weather is seriously doing a number on my inspiration! Almost done with the two '109's, fiddling with the decals, which is always fun, as the birds get their identity......poooof! Gone! Haven't touched them for, what.....two weeks now!
...and the Princely '88? Same there....vamoooosh...gone!

But, hang on... here's the kicker..... I've recently more and more been digging in my two Sherman tanks, eager to start on one of them....I mean, wtf!? Now I'm confused!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 19, 2010)

With the post on the New Purchase thread I can understand why.


----------



## bob3170 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some times, that is just what you need to do, build something different for a while, your aircraft inspiration will come back.

When I get "burned out" on aircraft, I'll go and build cars for a while, until I get burned out on them, then back to aircraft.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe I should try that then... 

Cheers!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2010)

Now now old chap, you _know_ what will happen, don't you? You'll get part way through building a Firefly, then start on a Tiger, then there'll be _another_ two models part built! 
Finish the '109's at least, then, if you're a good boy, you can start on one of the clanky clank thingys for Christmas. Now, it's your round .......


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thinking the same old boot...finish at least the '109's before anything else...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2010)

The modellers curse strikes again.....finish those 109's mate!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yup....I mean, I'm at the decal stage...would be like falling on your face at the finishing line otherwise!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, seeing that I've got my internet back, being caught, getting a new straightjacket and lovely new padded room in this friendly clin.....never mind, might just be the boot in the rear end I need to get going again on some, eeerrmmmmm....of my projects!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2012)

get stuck in old chap.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sure you have one or two unfinished kits laying around Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2012)

Two, aye.....tops!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2012)

c'mon slacker...kick yourself in the butt...and go for it!


----------

